# Debunking Trendy Health Drinks



## MA-Caver (Oct 8, 2011)

C'mon admit it you at one time or another (and probably still do) drank one of these. :uhyeah: 
I personally liked the Orange Julius concoction with the vitamin booster blended into it. Yum. 
Also like the Arizona green tea with pomegrante juice. 

http://shine.yahoo.com/event/green/debunking-trendy-health-drink-claims-2574301#photoViewer=1


----------



## Monroe (Oct 11, 2011)

I love fruit. I don't think it tastes good in liquid form.


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of fruit juices, but I'll occasionally indulge in a fruit desert such as sorbet or frozen fruit bars.  The acai flavored ones are among  my favorites.  Not because I think acai is healthy, but because it tastes yummy


----------

